# Henri Herz (1803 - 1888)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Austrian - French pianist & composer, who is mentioned by Goncharov in his novel Oblomov: Stolz' mother always had to shed tears when she played his music. 'Showy & shallow' according to Wikipedia...

Henri Herz - The last Rose of Summer















Tribute to America (Henri Herz)






Variations on 'Non piu mesta' from Rossini's La Cenerentola (Henri Herz)






Les Elégances (Henri Herz)






Marche et Rondo sur la Clochette (Henri Herz)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Herz's piano concertos are "OK" at best (but solely as a historical figure, his name should not be forgotten).


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

I have played Variations on 'Non piu mesta' from Rossini's La cenerentola and I'm currently working on some of his other operatic variations. Showy pieces at their best, with some rare inspiring moments in between.


----------

